# Woeful England Performance



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just watching the England v France match and have to say that I have never seen England play a worse game of rugby - neither team are playing particularly well but word "crap" best describes England. I used to play better rugby at school - talk about basic errors - it'd be funny if it wasn't so bloody pathetic.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

France 31 - 6 England









A long time since England have been beaten like this







by a French team that did not play that well









Brian Moore described it as "inept" .... sums it up.

So much for Andy Robinson's "democratic" regime ... is there something fundamentaly wrong with the English coaching I wonder? The team looked clueless ... yet these are players that are performing well every week for their clubs







leadership on the field was non-existent, the half backs were very poor (OK Dawson was sick and it did improve when Goode came on) the centres were anonymous, the forwards .... the worst English forward display for at least the last 20 years and possibly more


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

JoT said:


> France 31 - 6 England
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see it is not only Welsh rugby in the doldrums.

We only managed to scrape a draw, against Italy, after playing some good rugby for the first 20 minutes.

What a difference a year makes


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Just watching the England v France match and have to say that I have never seen England play a worse game of rugby - neither team are playing particularly well but word "crap" best describes England. I used to play better rugby at school - talk about basic errors - it'd be funny if it wasn't so bloody pathetic.


Agree, it was a terrible performance.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just watched Martin Corry being interviewed and the poor bloke was gutted - basically said that England played poorly (understatement) and that this is a massive setback for Englands rugby squad.

Andy Robinson interviewed and started it off by saying: "we were awful".

This does not bode well for the world cup at all










"Glad to see it is not only Welsh rugby in the doldrums.

We only managed to scrape a draw, against Italy, after playing some good rugby for the first 20 minutes.

What a difference a year makes"

Italy were helped considerably by a blind video ref


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

We were bad







but it aint over yet









As for the world cup I reckon we still have a good chance, today we had a few players that were not 100% match fit


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That couple with the cricket























What the hell has happened to the cricket team.

The omission of Simon Jones seems to be making a huge difference.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Come on guys, it's not that bad. Why not try your hands at something else? Maybe something like curling?......on second thoughts....









Bad luck chaps


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Come on guys, it's not that bad. Why not try your hands at something else? Maybe something like curling?......on second thoughts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cammy









Now I know what you guys have felt like for the last 10 years









Curling??


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Tell you what John, I recon I get get it in the red zone first time with that one! Mind you, she'd probably think my 'stones' wher a bit too big for her!







(Patiently waits for a suitable Jason/Jot come back..........







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Tell you what John, I recon I get get it in the red zone first time with that one! Mind you, she'd probably think my 'stones' wher a bit too big for her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










..... shame you need to put the stones in the zone as well


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Just finished watching the game and England were pitiful. Not only were skills and teamwork lacking (except for the first 5 minutes of the second forty), but they just looked _tired_. They were late to breakdowns, tackled high or not at all, failed to find touch and spilled the ball. But I wouldn't get too down on England's RWC chances: they are fielding a young team and keeping some old heads around for help. However, they need to find a scrum half, fly half and captain. The current choices are not going to get the job done.

The Ireland-Scotland match was a little boring and old school, but both teams showed skills and hard work. They played the correcy game for the conditions. Peter Stringer was incredible - he is probably the most under-rated scrummie out there (see also Gregan's heir, Sam Cordingly of the Reds). I felt bad for Scotland, but Ireland were simply solid - the pack were spot on. I also enjoyed the Italy - Wales match, painful as it must have been for Welsh fans. The Azzurri wanted it badly and even when they were completely knackered they didn't hang their heads. Gotta count a draw as a win in Millenium stadium.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here we are again









England 24 - 28 Ireland

England were a shambles against a very mediocre Irish XV .... totally dispirited, lacking ideas, unforced errors and a captain that is so out of his depth it is embarrassing.

I had to suffer the unedifying sight of an Irish pack drive back an English pack some 30 metres and win a penalty









England finished 4th

























Andy Robinson spent last week blaming his assistant coaches and dropping players he thought were not pulling their weight .... perhaps he should look at himself ... especially if you believe Austin Healy that many England players are saying they are getting better coaching at their clubs


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I thought it was a great game and a great result









I started watching at 21-21 and for me to watch more than 10 mins of Rugby U**** is a real event


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

We were poor and to top it off I watched it with an Irish person


----------

